# Happy Birthday Khalsa Ji !



## singhbj (Apr 14, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa 
Waheguru ji ki fateh 

Many happy returns of the day, Khalsa ji. 


ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਕੀ ਫ਼ੌਜ ॥ 
khhaalasaa akaal purakh ki fauj || 
Khalsa is God's Army 



ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਓ ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮ ਕੀ ਮੌਜ ॥ 
pragattiou khhaalasaa pramaatham kee mauj || 
It's sustained by the Will of the Almighty 



ਜਬ ਲਗ ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ ਰਹੇ ਨਿਆਰਾ ॥ 
jab lag khhaalasaa rehae niaaraa || 
While the Khalsa remains pure 



ਤਬ ਲਗ ਤੇਜ ਕੀਉ ਮੈਂ ਸਾਰਾ ॥ 
thab lag thaej keeo mai(n) saaraa || 
I will give it all my strength 



ਜਬ ਇਹ ਗਹੈ ਬਿਪਰਨ ਕੀ ਰੀਤ ॥ 
jab eih gehai biparan kee reeth || 
When they mimic the habits of others 



ਮੈਂ ਨ ਕਰੋਂ ਇਨ ਕੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ॥ 
mai(n) n karo(n) ein kee pratheeth || 
I will not offer them my assistance. 


Waheguru ji ka khalsa 
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 14, 2008)

The Khaalsaa philosophy



The Khaalsaa philosophy: Guru Gobind Singhji has spoken about 'Khaalsaa'. However, the GGS has very few lines. Surprisingly, one line in the GGS is authored by Bhagat Kabirji, much before Guru Naanak started Sikhism. This reconfirms our stand that Truth is only 'rediscovered' and not invented. 

A few lines which give a comprehensive definition of the state-of-mind of 'Khaalsaa' are:

Indicating that He who is dyed with the hue of God's love is a Khaalsaa.
Puuran jyot jage ghat meh, tab khaalas tahe na-khaalas jaanae. (Sarab Lohgranth; AK:291)


Indicating that a [true]Khaalsaa prays continuously to the Indwelling Soul. He has undivided love for God. When He experiences all the power of the Soul, He can be called a [true]Khaalsaa.
Therefore, a 'Khaalsaa' is devoted to God, liberated from the world and is immersed in the Name of God. This also indicates that his mind has no other thought, other than that of God. When such a situation exists, He will naturally keep away from ego, anger, lust, greed, delusion, criticism etc. Suddenly we realise how difficult it is to be a [true]Khaalsaa. 


As explained before, the state-of-mind of a [true]Khaalsaa is the same as that of a [true]Gursikh, Sant, Saadhu, Pandit, Brahmgiani and finally God. This is an important point.


Consider the line: 'Khaalsaa mero roop hai khaas' (Sarab Lohgranth). Does this imply only a physical similarity between Guru Gobind Singhji and the Khaalsaa? If this is so, then no lady can ever hope to become a Khaalsaa. Obviously, this comparison is between the state-of-mind of Guru Gobind Singhji and another person. When I honestly compare my impure mind with the purest mind of my Tenth Guru, suddenly I realise that I am nowhere close to being a Khaalsaa. Further, if only a physical similarity was intended, then all the earlier Sikh Gurus and Bhagats such as Kabir, Tirlochan, Namdev etc. (who are revered in the Guru Granth Sahib) would not fit in the definition of Khaalsaa. But I am sure that, their state-of-mind, and not ours, is that of a [true]Khaalsaa.



Congruence between a [true]Khaalsaa and God: 
1. 'Prabh meh, mo meh, taas meh, ranchak naahan bhev' (Sarab Lohgranth; AK:293). 


This clearly brings out the congruence between God, Guru Gobind Singhji and the [true]Saint/ [true]Khaalsaa. Honestly, very few of us can claim this level of equality/ congruence. 

2. We can compare this with lines of Slok M:IX, 56 (GGS:1429): 'Naam rahiyo, saadhu rahiyo, rahiyo gur gobind', implying the congruence between 'God, Naam, Saadhu and the Guru/ Preceptor'. This is possible because God manifests in His pure form as 'Naam, Saadhu and the Preceptor'. In this manifestation there is only God without combining with 'Maayaa' or the illusion creating force. 

3. Guru Gobind Singhji sung the praise of 'Khaalsaa'. Since Guru Gobind Singhji was God-Incarnate, it is highly unlikely that, He would bow down to any normal mortal human-being. He would bow only to His equal. This implies that a [true]Khaalsaa is equivalent to God/ Guru Gobind Singhji.

4. It is likely that the 'Paanj piyaare' were already enlightened when they offered their head to Guru Gobind Singhji. The historic occasion only revealed their status. As per the GGS, and as explained before, a [true]Warrior is an enlightened person as follows:

Implying that first be prepared to give up your life, if you desire to get God's blessings.
Et maarag pair dhareejae, sir deejae kaan na keejae'. (GGS:1412; AK:301). 


Implying that in giving your life you are not doing a favour. If you really love God, be prepared to sacrifice your life.

5. Guru Gobind Singhji bowed to the 'Panj piyaare'. This is possible only if they were enlightened and were equivalent to God. But this does not mean that any five humans grouped together would have the same spiritual status as the 'Panj piyaare' selected by Guru Gobind Singhji.

6. Super-humans feats may confirm 'enlightenment': We can conclude that, apart from Sikh Gurus, the following may also have been enlightened, based on their super-human feats.
Conclusions: 


1. 'Khaalsaa' philosophy implies a completely pure mind. All qualities of the Soul are revealed.

2. The state-of-mind of a [true]Khaalsaa = [true]Sikh = [true]Jeevan-mukt = Enlightened man = God.

3. When viewed from our standards, a [true]Khaalsaa is a super-normal human.
KHALSA


----------



## singhbj (Apr 15, 2008)

Vaisakhi Poem 
by Raminder Kaur, London.​ 

Most people cannot recall their birth. 
I remember it as if it just happened yesterday.​ 
The day when I was blessed with taking Amrit.
The day I was blessed to be born into the Khalsa Panth.​ 
I stood in front of my Panj Piaare,
As they did before Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji on 30th March
1699.
Uttering the Guru's Fateh,
"Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh..."
I took each ambrosial sip of Amrit.
I felt honoured.
Honoured to be present among my fellow Sikh Brothers and
Sisters.
As we all made this magical step together.​ 
As I sat there listening to my Panj Piaare recite Nitnem,
My thoughts took me back to Anandpur Sahib over 300
years ago.​ 
Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji proudly stood in front of thousands
of Sikhs.
Requesting the head of one.
One Sikh willing to give up their life.
Five humble Sikhs made this sacrifice:
Bhai Daya Singh Ji,
Bhai Dharam Singh Ji,
Bhai Himmat Singh Ji,
Bhai Mokam Singh Ji and
Bhai Sahib Singh Ji.​ 
Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji initiated these five Sikhs into the
Khalsa Panth...
Guru Ji saw the need for Sikhs to have a special Identity.
A way to distinguish them from other faiths.
Guru Ji gave Sikhs five Symbols:
Turban, comb, sword, bangle and special shorts.
Each Symbol would help Sikhs,
help them to have a disciplined life style,
help them to always remember God.
Each male was given the title Singh.
Each female was given the title Kaur.
This was to help create equality among Sikhs.​ 
I was humbled recalling the details of this historical event.
It made me even more proud to call myself a Sikh.
Without Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji,
I could not call myself a Kaur or Singh.​ 
I feel different now.
I feel part of a new family.
When I walk down the Street I present myself with more
Pride.
I am more aware and conscious of my actions.
I feel inner peace.
I have been given strength to make it through life's quest,
My quest to reach God.​ 
Most people cannot recall their birth,
I remember it as if it just happened yesterday...​ 
Source:SikhNet News Archive - Vaisakhi Poem (by Raminder Kaur, London) - 04/09/2008​


----------

